# Supplier resource



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Cool resource Joe! Hadn't checked that one out...


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

Unfortunately homebrew shops tend to not stay in business very long so resource sites are often out of date. You can usually get reliable information (and a whole lot of opinion!!!) about products and availability at rec.crafts.brewing. Similar newsgroups at rec.crafts.winemaking and rec.crafts.meadmaking are also good sources of current information.
George


----------



## Brunswick Beeworks (Sep 29, 2004)

I've been brewing beer for years and just did my first batch of mead last month, now the wait begins. 

The best resource I have found for supplies of brewing in the SE is Alternative Beverage in Charlotte, NC. The website is:

ebrew.com

The owner Jess, is very helpful and knowledgeable, if you have any technical questions.

cheers,


-Jeff


----------

